# Monster 107cm Murray Cod, caught from a yak!



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Hey Fellas 8)

I'll post pictures as soon as I can get my hands on them, but I received a call at 6:30am on Saturday from my mate Chris (some of the guys might remember Chris from the first Hinze get together, fishing from the yellow Tarpon?)

Chris managed to land a monster 107cm Murray Cod :shock: fishing the Dumaresq River at Texas on the QLD/NSW border, fishing from my old yellow T120 which he is now the proud owner of.

He nearly tipped the yak dragging the big bugger over the side......and from what he tells me once the big girl was onboard there wasnt much room for him left on the yak!

There is some video apparently as well, so I'll see if we can work out a way to digitize that as well 8)

Stay tuned.....

*** EDIT ***

Ok......pictures are now attached!, and Chris has given me some info to post along with them 8)

Location : Dumaresq River, TEXAS QLD 4385

Caught at 5:45am approx 1km upstream from their campsite, on a Green Mudeye Depth Charge surface popper flicked into the snags at the rivers edge, casting from the middle of the river, Cod smashed the popper after it was cast in tight to a snag.

5'8" Penn Powerstick Tournament, Shimano Chronarch MG Baitcaster, 30lb Fireline with 40lb Jinkai leader.


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Excellent cannot wait to see the piccies and vid


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That will be a sight to behold I'm sure. 8)


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Yakkers can do anything - and do it better than boaties.


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

That really is some kind of murray cod!!!! Top effort to land it. Can't wait to see the pics. Mal


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

Sweet Jesus :shock:

Chris sent me a photo just now...... :shock: :shock: :shock: what a fish!!!

I must have had cotton wool in my ears at 6:30am when he called, I thought he said 104, but have since been told the fish went *107cm, 37.5lbs*

I wont post the one picture he sent, as its not the best photo (taken well after capture, he is having it mounted by a taxidermist as its his first Cod over the magical metre).

He has some better photos which are going to come through later on so I'll post them as soon as I get hold of them


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:shock: Oh My Goodness! I think I spy Jonah's boot in his mouth..


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hi dallas,

do you know if they caught much else down there ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

Heya Ben,

Yeah mate, Chris goes to Texas at least once or twice a year (usually at Easter time). This trip he spent 5 days down there I think, and he mentioned 21 fish during that time, and another 10 or so for his mate.

Most of the river is accessed only via Private Property I think, but Chris has some good mates who live down that way and its no trouble organising a camp site by the river on private land whenever he gets the urge.

I have camped down there a couple of times with Chris. Its way way way off the beaten track, but its a top spot to camp. The weather is great, the river is great, albeit a little low lately due to the drought. Its a top spot for yakkin though 

Cod and Yella's make up the bulk of the captures, but there are also Eel Tailed Catfish, Silver Perch & Carp.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSnAr2EAACRXgAASUAcGIRqAP///4DAA1YiKbUYR6jEZGgAaGhFPSeRqAAyABkAamCammmiMhoGIGIIAsFB89qDELXlfBZnkgkDApNhM5QoHILl6VPUgOUwmOeIxUS2nSZ4ZigwOgKtYxkHR1g1UwQSSKBSjwSSp1Mo+msJcNg+5d0ER8UP5Fw14w3iBdqcM+F4abUQZkZTFA872DkLVM3UoOUmCDGQe+uzakpYiqCUVEQGyWpBbcQYZCVjGCK0inWgQFF4Q0JCYaYSqJEjCBMdOP4u5IpwoSBTgV7CA


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas great to see your old tarpon is still producing, Chris has a bigger grin than when he was at Hinze :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I just posted about seeing a big old cod...and whatta ya know! That's an awesome fish


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

That's a great fish especially out of a yak and lure caught.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Congrats to the angler. cant wait to do the same. still waiting to get my hobey delivered and then wait for 1/12/06


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

wow :shock: shit :shock: r-u-fairdinkum :shock: yibbada yibbada


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice fish, but a pitty such a big ole fella is dead 

Have to admit i share the same C&R on cod as Scott does on bream especially that they are listed as a threatened species of national significance. Is the season closed from 1 September to 30 November. It is here and southern NSW, can't see it being any different.

anyway each to his own :?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/cps/rde/xchg/ ... A_HTML.htm

"Murray Cod off limits

News release | 01 September, 2006

Anglers are reminded that a closed season for Murray cod is now underway in certain Queensland waters from September 1 to November 30, 2006.

Department of Primary Industries and Fisheries (DPI&F) senior fisheries management officer Anita Wohlsen said that waters affected include the Barwon, MacIntyre and Dumaresq Rivers."

It's an amazing catch from a yak, but does this mean what I think it does? :?:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

edit: pics removed...sorry

Cheers, Allan


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Allan,

We know when - You haven't had that Hobie long!
But clearly you are putting it to good use.

We know where - the ACT

We don't know what lure - But I would bet one of those funny looking double pronged spinnerbaits.

Am I close?


----------



## OneLastCast (Mar 4, 2008)

wat a dream.

Is that a shimano Critica 200D ocerhead reel aswell

I think I have the same reel


----------



## johno (Apr 5, 2008)

hey dont all come to my river at once , i was hoping to keep this place quiet. i have been fishing and stocking this river for over 20 years , and from the pics i know where the fish was taken , that looks a lot llike harry or could be bill oh yeah i know most of the fish here too some of them i have caught 3 or 4 times , i used to do cod head mounts for the guys around here , if you have seen the one in glenlyon dam shop thats one of mine , dont do them anymore the chemical was getting to me.
the cod population is on the rise here with a lot of under size being caught and released and the carp i think is on the decline we are slowly winning that battle , but on the downside the eel tail catty or fresh water dewie is also on the decline.
we think the increase in cod numbers may be some of the reason for the decrease in carp dewie
easter in my opinion would be the worst time to come here cos thats when everybody else does , i like to troll mainly through the winter more comfy through the day , less flies and snakes the old red belly blacks like to try and get in the boat with you thats happened to me more than once ,, and a lot less bl^$^%y campers from the city with their radios and boom boxes and every other rowdy devise they bring with them.
i have also destroyed quite a few illegal cross lines on the river from the campers i hate them things
seriously if you can get here any other time than easter you will enjoy the place a lot more , and if you can fish mid week or winter even better.
another thing you should be made aware of our river is part of the QLD NSW border so if you are camped on the qld side no probs but if you are camped on the nsw side you need a fishing permit .
sorry to rave on guys but i love this river , and hardly ever get a chance to fish for the last couple of years anyway and i work on 800 acre irrigation property on the banks of the river 
by the way there is a song written about our river i have it on cd some where sung by a chic called tanya self not sure on that spelling


----------



## Maddogmatt (Apr 30, 2008)

That is really really impressive - actually you probably dont need to catch another a fish in your life - but that would rather silly Maddogmatt


----------



## tugga (Mar 24, 2008)

Just curious.....how the bloody hell did you get him into the yak with you ?? Absolute monster !!! Congratulations.


----------

